# CDT audio, any good?



## cadethebigshow (Mar 23, 2007)

I am looking into getting some speakers from CDT Audio. I had Boston Acostics before and they were good, but I dont know much about CDT...are they good?? here are the speakers I am getting..
HD-62 Component Set for the front
CDT Audio CL-69X - CDT Audio 2-way 6X9 for the back
all for a total of 400 bucks....
good deal?
good speakers??
could use some help, thanks..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Never heard of it. 

But if its not expensive. Its probably not the best.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cdt is good stuff


----------



## cadethebigshow (Mar 23, 2007)

It is cheap because Im getting a deal. It is normally 650 for it all but Im getting a good deal. 

How good is CDT?? The bostons I had before sounded amazing..so would u say CDT is better then boston or what??


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadethebigshow_@Mar 23 2007, 11:56 AM~7537374
> *It is cheap because Im getting a deal. It is normally 650 for it all but Im getting a good deal.
> 
> How good is CDT?? The bostons I had before sounded amazing..so would u say CDT is better then boston or what??
> *


 i aint read anythng bad about them yet


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

CDT makes very nice components, the HD series will work well in a free-air application (such as a door) provided the door is dampened well and the speakers are fed alot of power..... I wouldnt run any less than 200w rms to each side....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 23 2007, 01:04 PM~7537075
> *Never heard of it.
> 
> But if its not expensive. Its probably not the best.
> *



dumbest shit you've said in here. im almost ashamed...


CDT's are great for the money... only thing i say to do is deaden and try to seal your doors the best you can so the mid bass can really come out


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

About deadening your doors I was on second skins site and found these speaker pads you place on top of your sound deadening material behind your mids. Sapose to improve the quality of sound and reduce distortion. Marketing gimmick or worth it ?









http://www.secondskinaudio.com/viewproduct...330&category=71


----------

